# Worzel Gummidge Specials this Christmas



## Vince W (Dec 10, 2019)

Two one hour specials airing this Boxing Day and the 27th.
Worzel Gummidge returns at Christmas with green message

If these have half the heart of Detectorists they will be a treat.


----------



## Overread (Dec 19, 2019)

I dunno, there was something about the old Worzel that gave him a country farmer feel to him. Scruffy and down to earth and generally earthy. This new one I'm not really struck on the face, its too wrinkled (though I get the bag-face look that they are going for). Hands look good like gnarled wood instead of gloves. Maybe its just because he comes off as a bit young.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 19, 2019)

I agree that I'm not fond of the new look, but I'm hopeful because of Mackenzie Crook's involvement.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Dec 19, 2019)

There's only one Worzel Gummidge, Jon Pertwee. Leave it alone


----------



## Vince W (Dec 19, 2019)

What if Sean Pertwee played the role?


----------



## Mouse (Dec 21, 2019)

His head's a turnip. A Wurzel is a turnip. 

I like MC's writing so might check this out.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 26, 2019)

Just caught the last twenty mins of this as was watching Paul o'Grady on the other side but what I did see seemed quite good. And recognised the Unthanks music straight away as they also did the Detectorists.


----------



## nixie (Dec 26, 2019)

Passable, I did like it but he's not Jon Pertwee. He needed a thinking head.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 26, 2019)

Oh, I liked it. There were plenty of amusing lines, and I enjoyed Crook's take on the character.

(Also nice to see someone else writing about getting plastic bags out of trees!)


----------



## Hugh (Dec 26, 2019)

Loved it!    Magical. Didn’t try and do too much.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 27, 2019)

Crook was the right one to take over.


----------



## nixie (Dec 27, 2019)

I was a little unkind last night, no he's not Jon Pertwee but Mackenzie Crook has put his own spin on Worzel.
It was magical, whimsical and delivers a powerful message without being preachy. I would love to see a series.
I also want to see Susan and John getting their forever home at Scatterbrook  farm.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 6, 2020)

I thought the second episode wasn't quite as sharp as the first, but I still enjoyed it.

Much as I liked Jon Pertwee in everything else he did, I never got on with his Worzel Gummidge. I much prefer Crook's. I hope he's able to make a series of this.

Good to see Michael Palin reprising his "It's ..." role from Monty Python.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

I hope there's a series too. I thought the names on the cows were funny. Also, good to hear the word "guffed" again, not heard that since I was a kid!


----------



## Vince W (Jan 6, 2020)

The graffiti on the cows was priceless. Leather milk balloons is right. And would a cow take offence at being called a horse?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Mouse said:


> I hope there's a series too. I thought the names on the cows were funny. Also, good to hear the word "guffed" again, not heard that since I was a kid!


"Guffed" as in "Who guffed?"

I should watch this.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 6, 2020)

Exactly that.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 7, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> I thought the second episode wasn't quite as sharp as the first, but I still enjoyed it.



Agreed!  The first, for me, managed to touch into something timeless (well, time had stopped, I suppose) and other-dimensional, particularly when the scarecrows create the crop circle that gets things moving again.  This was less evident in the second, but I guess you can't touch into the mythic in every episode.  



HareBrain said:


> Good to see Michael Palin reprising his "It's ..." role from Monty Python.



Ah!  Of course! I'd missed this.


----------



## Hugh (Jan 7, 2020)

Mouse said:


> Also, good to hear the word "guffed" again, not heard that since I was a kid!


I don't remember hearing the word guff before, but it must give a certain depth to the term 'guffaw'


----------



## Hugh (Dec 24, 2020)

And today's "*Worzel Gummidge: Saucy Nancy*" was wonderful......  just wonderful....


----------



## nixie (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm going to watch this later, hopefully it can cheer me up.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 24, 2020)

Great. Lined up for Boxing Day.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 24, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> Great. Lined up for Boxing Day.


Same. Crook is wonderful as Gummidge.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 25, 2020)

Couldn't last until Boxing Day. Just like last year Mackenzie Crook is utterly charming and the rest of the cast is stellar. We need more Worzel Gummidge.


----------



## nixie (Dec 25, 2020)

Magical, whimsical, i believe in scarecrows, ship figureheads, we need more of these type of programmes.

Can we petition the BBC for a series?


----------



## Vince W (Dec 26, 2020)

nixie said:


> Magical, whimsical, i believe in scarecrows, ship figureheads, we need more of these type of programmes.
> 
> Can we petition the BBC for a series?


At the very least.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 26, 2020)

Very good. But I'm not sure there are enough of us to petition the BBC. I suggest compromising photos and blackmail.

I recognised the seaside place as Cuckmere Haven in East Sussex. Oddly, there isn't a pub there -- I'm not sure how they did that bit, unless they converted the cottage and built the outside decking specially.


----------



## nixie (Dec 26, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> Very good. But I'm not sure there are enough of us to petition the BBC. I suggest compromising photos and blackmail.



Do you have any ?


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 26, 2020)

Not yet, but I shall send forth minions.


----------

